# Girl nipples after 1 gram of test on letro



## MikeyBlayze1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Took letro for 4 days at 2.5mg and then injected 1 gram of test over the next 4 days. Yes im addicted Yes i need help, yes i have girl nipples but still no freakin lump. has the letro been in my system long enough to stop estrogen from the test? or is it my body just cant freakin handle the test?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 5, 2014)

Wait you kept injecting test? And 1 gram?!? You're a ****ing dumbass


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 5, 2014)

Usually girls that are born w/nipples....have girl nipples
So whats the problem


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 5, 2014)

Go trol somewhere else ****ing faggot


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 5, 2014)

No pec muscles = girl nipples


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 5, 2014)

You got to be kidding me.  Is this all you talk about???   How many tit posting have you done now???


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 5, 2014)

Tug on it a little Mikey.....it helps them grow...






That way for your modeling career we can just super impose a girls head






And your set.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Clearly the answer is more test.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 5, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Tug on it a little Mikey.....it helps them grow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mikey I'm sure your boyfriend will enjoy this


----------



## DF (Jun 5, 2014)

10cc inject of prop will cure you.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 5, 2014)

DF said:


> 10cc inject of prop will cure you.



Injected in the arse, of course.


----------



## Get Some (Jun 5, 2014)

Guys, please be nicer to Mikey. He just wants an honest answer and I don't think there is any need to flame him for what is obviously a serious problem.

Mikey, unfortunately there is only one thing you can do when you have puffy nipples but no lump.... get some HCG. Normally you can inject HCG in any subcutaneous tissue, but in this instance you will have to inject straight into either the nipple or scrotum. The LSH and FSH made in the scrotum will be affected by the HCG and stop the puffiness in the nipples. AN injection straight into the nipple will also cause the situation to rectify itself because HCG also acts locally. I'm sure you can get some hcg or find some eventually, it's not too tough. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 5, 2014)

GetSome is right on with local HCG administration. Additionally, local administration simultaneously reduces prolactin as a second mode of activity.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2014)

your new name is titties


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 6, 2014)

Why don't just let the tits grow and transform in to a girl....you already cry like a bitch.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 6, 2014)

Your addicted to what? U have made zero muscle gains so I don't understand what it is u could be addicted to. The big titts your growing? You need to trash everything u have and go see a head doctor.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 6, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Your addicted to what? U have made zero muscle gains so I don't understand what it is u could be addicted to. The big titts your growing? You need to trash everything u have and go see a head doctor.



Addicted to tits


----------



## bronco (Jun 6, 2014)

Get Some said:


> Guys, please be nicer to Mikey. He just wants an honest answer and I don't think there is any need to flame him for what is obviously a serious problem.
> 
> Mikey, unfortunately there is only one thing you can do when you have puffy nipples but no lump.... get some HCG. Normally you can inject HCG in any subcutaneous tissue, but in this instance you will have to inject straight into either the nipple or scrotum. The LSH and FSH made in the scrotum will be affected by the HCG and stop the puffiness in the nipples. AN injection straight into the nipple will also cause the situation to rectify itself because HCG also acts locally. I'm sure you can get some hcg or find some eventually, it's not too tough. Let me know if you have any questions.



THIS… I do scrotum injects. Works really well


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 6, 2014)

Funniest fuking thread I've seen in awhile. Just embrace your new tits. Women pay a lot of money for good tits. Just keep doing what you're doing. Then you can put on a dress and stand at the corner of highland and Santa Monica in Hollywood. You'll make more money turning tricks with the other tranni's then you'll ever make modeling with that busted ass face of yours.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 6, 2014)

I just tried putting the hcg in my nipples it burns but man are they tight like tigers will update when I pin my nads !


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 6, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about it unless milk is dripping out. And then just milk it Focker.


----------



## motley482 (Jun 6, 2014)

Mikeyblaze god has a plan for all of us so use them titts to your advantage...work it girl!!!


----------



## Rage Strength (Jun 6, 2014)

God almighty tittybolan! I'd up the test. Prolly can turn yourself on at this point just lookin at them things in the mirror!


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 6, 2014)

the up side with titties like that is ready made PWO nutrition right on your chest. 

disturbing in so many ways


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 6, 2014)

:32 (17):


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 6, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1
-BANNED

luvN it


----------



## motley482 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank god dont get me wrong very entertaining reading everyones responses but If I was to read one more post from that kid I would slapped the titties right off him....thats ironic his problem wudda been solved


----------

